# NEED HELP!!! Bilateral myringotomy with tympanostomy tube placement, Bilateral tube r



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 25, 2011)

How would you code this procedure? The patient is a child so it would use anesthesia but do i use the myringotomy code with the anthesthesia in it or the typanostomy code with the anesthesia included in it? Bilateral myringotomy with tympanostomy tube placement, Bilateral tube removal, Adenoidectomy, Use of the operating microscope


----------

